# DMSM 2014 Kidding Thread.



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok so I think its gonna be easier if I just make a kidding thread to put all my births in. The last few days have been hectic. I have almost doubled my goat herd. So Ill start from the beginning... First up was Miss Lady who gave me twin boys with beautiful capes. Next was Tiny Tina who as a FF gave me twin bucks who are on the smaller side an have struggled alil b/c of moms inexperience but otherwise doing good. Then I find Kansas yesterday in hard labor an pops out a huge paint buckling. By this point Im thinking ok its gonna be all bucks this year as that's what its mostly been in the past, but Kansas pulled thur for me an I got my first doeling. This morning Paint was up an she usually gives me trips so that's what she dropped, 2 does an 1 buck. I haven't got any pics of the last 2 set of kids but will do so today an post them here. 4 mommas down 4 more to go. Ill take a bunch more pics today if I can find time between mommas having babies the rest are suppose to kid today but we all know how that goes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with the rest of your kiddings ! Post pictures when you can 
Love to see your first doeling ! How awesome is that ! Glad you have some doelings , and everyone is doing fine  Prayers the rest go well for you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I have only been inside long enough to eat lunch today. Its been alil crazy with 9 new babies. Anyway I got pics. First 2 pics are Kansas babies who gave me the first doeling of the year. She weighed in at 6lds while her paint brother came in at 7lds. The doeling I can register as 93% (I pretty sure, dam is 88% someone correct me if Im wrong). 

next pic is of Paint who gave me trips again. (last year she gave me all boys) this year I got 2 does an a buck from her. An one is quit the looker she is the last pic. Two of them had messed up legs for a few hours but are coming out of it nicely. The weights on these where biggest doe 7lds littlest doe 6lds an the buck was 7lds. Very happy with everyone!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all adorable but I love the "capri pants" on the first one.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That first doeling is super precious looking!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> they are all adorable but i love the "capri pants" on the first one.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> They are all adorable but I love the "capri pants" on the first one.


I know..how cute is that!!! Congrats on all those adorable kiddos!!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> They are all adorable but I love the "capri pants" on the first one.


 I thought it was cute too. It was a surprise cause I have no idea where he got it. Both parents are traditional. Im thinking the sire might throw alil color but then paint had all traditionals. So who knows.

Im thinking it will be along night cause I have 3 acting like they may kid soon. We will see.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice babies. Congratulations

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! Pretty babies. Good luck with the rest of your does!  93% sounds right... I think she'd be 94 though. If the buck is FB that would be 188% combined... then cut in half... which would be 94%. So ya, she's 94%.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Got 2 more babies this morning!! One buck one doe! They are pretty good sized babies. Momma did a wonderful job. Again this one gave me no signs. I like the screamers cause then I know lol. I haven't got pics yet will get some as soon as everyone has nursed. Even better its snowing an was 14!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome  I really wish the weather would break ! 
Glad all went well ! Congrats on the babies


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I think the dam has mastitis? Her milk is has a caramel consistence? Its way to thick for the babies to drink, so I have them in the house trying to get them to take a bottle. What should I give the doe. Her utter doesn't have a fever in it?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The colostrum is always really thick and tan/caramel colored. That is probably what it is. All of my does have had super thick tan colored colostrum when they kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try and get it milked out.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I tried. That's all that will come out. The babies cant suck it out of the teat its too thick.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Warm compresses and lots of massaging. Also put peppermint oil or bag balm on her.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok I milked an milked. Massaged the bag an did warm compresses. It will thin out an I got one baby to nurse. Switched to the other teat an tried to put the other baby on an he refused the teat. Then the teat will crust over an its hard to get the milk out an it goes right back to being really thick. Can I keep milking her an get the colostrum out will the milk stay thin then? The babies are being bottle feed cause they give up on the teat but if I can get her milk to stay thin I think I can put them back on her. She took them this evening after being inside most of the day.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Still trying to get the milk to thin on the doe no luck. I milk an it will thin as soon as I stop it goes back to being really thick. But still milking! 

Had 2 more babies this morning! 2 doelings one has a beautiful cape! I know I know I am behind on pics. Will get some today have a lot to do before work, but will try very hard to get pics.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You go girl! You're popping them out all over the place! Keep milking mama and feeding that colostrum...after 24 hours milk her completely and save the colostrum in small batches in the freezer for "just in case".


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Geez you got your hands full ! Congrats and well done !
You need a nap for sure !


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

A nap what is that lol. I was up at 2 am feeding babies, then with a 2nd F who lost her baby last year so shes a first time mom in the sense shes not real sure what to do. 

I took the bottle babies out to mom cause she was still looking an calling for them an I thought why not. I gave them a feeding but left them alil hungry. Mom took right to them an it wasn't 5 mins both had latched on an I have no more bottle babies!!! YAY!! 

My baby count so far is 13 out of 6 does. 7 bucklings an 6 does. I only have 2 more to kid an then Im done till March 16.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

WARNING PIC OVERLOAD!!

The day is turning out to be nice so the babies are running around like wild Indians!! 

First 2 pics are babies born yesterday morning from Coral who I had trouble with her milk. First pic is the very cute doe who is a spitting image of her mother. Second pic is the buck who has the same coloring as the doeling. Who are still nursing away on mom. 

Second set of pics are the big beautiful doelings I got this morning out of my first boer I bought 2 years ago. I love this lil doe an even more so now that she gave me these beauties. 

The rest of the pics are of all the babies either running around or sleepling.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Snapped a couple pics of my does that are left to kid. Cant wait till its over lol!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! A bunch of cuteness !!!! Love the one with the spot on the 
back  Gorgeous babies ! BTW , the name Coral is beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!

Yes, milk her totally out and save the colostrum. Once the first colostrum is milked out, the milk should thin.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

The milk is thin now. An I watched the babies suck her 5 or 6 times before I had to head to work (Im at work an I feel like im on vacation).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are working out. Some girls just have that super thick colostrum.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess they do. That was a first for me an I thought this cant be right, but glad for the experence cause now I know. Thanks for the help cause I sure thought mastitis.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It seems like there is more of a problem of congestion or thick colostrum when they freshen with a hard bag. Certainly you can consider mastitis but I like to treat for congestion first and save the antibiotics.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Im glad you mentioned it cause I was headed out to give PenG an wanted to try what you told me first.DH called an got another on the ground a lil buckling. Him being small I hope its not a sign she has quads in there. Another 25 mins before I make it home. Poor hubby! Will update as soon as I can!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow you are super busy! Good luck!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Well just got in the house. She had 2 more very big bucklings. Didn't get any pics tonight will try to get some tomorrow but will be pretty busy so might be the weekend. Ive said it before but I think my last one will go tonight shes been acting off. Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

No kids last night an she is back to acting normal. Crazy thing! So will be on baby watch again tonight I guess, fun times!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They like to keep you hopping! :-D


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok I got pics of my last set of babies born. The first 2 pics are of the last one born an I really like him an hes got some pretty nice papers to go with him. I will be keeping a close eye on him. Third pic was the first one born an he was tiny about half the size of his brothers. Last pic was the second born while still nice I think he will make a great wether.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

This is Dottie this morning, she is driving me crazy she will act off in the evening time an I think tonight is it than by morning shes back to her old self!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties! Good luck with Dottie.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWW! Those little bucklings are so cute! I really like the caped one! He has got such a nice head and is very handsome. 

I wonder if Dottie will have some kids with spotted heads? That would be cool!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Im wondering the samething! Last year I got a grey headed buckling outta her but the buck I have this year is putting alil more color on things so I keep hoping. I did get some color off her in 2012 but I bought her with the baby an don't know what she was bred to. Added a pic of her dappled buck.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I woke up to She Got The Chrome aka Chrome had kidded with trips who were 8 days early. The 2 does didn't make it but the buckling is holding his own for now. I am feeding him 4 ccs every hour. She kidded outside an it was pretty cold but even if she had kidded in a stall they wouldn't have made it. One of the does might have weight a pound an a half. The lil buckling might weight 3lds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, what a tiny little guy. Sorry you lost the other two. I hope this little guy does just fine for you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry Marcey  Prayers the little guy does well !
He certainly is a tiny fella !


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh,I'm so sorry you lost the does. I'll say some prayers for the tiny guy. He's precious. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! Hes still holding his own. Hes taken to a baby bottle now sucks on it pretty good. His eyes are closed so Im assuming he will open those at some point? You can see his eyeball he has a a small slit. He is just sooo tiny. His hooves are still very soft an you can see they are only half way developed. He cant hold his head up very long at a time. He does holler at ya when he gets hungry which is about every hour. My oldest daughter hasn't set him down. Using her body heat to keep him warm cause he will get cold without help. This doe blew my mind with three babies. This is her first time an no bigger than she got I would have been shocked if she had 2.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

The lil buckling didn't make it. It surprised me he lasted as long as he did.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im very sorry Marcey  :tears: :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no  Sometimes it's really hard for those premature baby goats to make it through. You gave him a beautiful life while he was here! Tell your daughter I'm sorry for her. I lost a bottle baby once too, and it tore me up real bad.


----------

